# SandraMJ'S Hunk gallery



## SandraMJ (Feb 23, 2017)

With more than hunks, of course, but mainly hunks! I'd love for y'all to come take a look (and hey, I take commissions... just saying!)
Check it out here!


----------



## SandraMJ (Feb 23, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> Beefcake isn't my thing, but I'm loving the backgrounds.


Thanks! I actually draw them to feel less embarrassed about beefcake, ahaha. Here you go a background without hunks regardless


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

This is reasonably good. I also like characters who are well built.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't care for the content but those backgrounds are pretty well detailed.


----------



## DarinNWolf (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh God loving this! Especially the first one


----------



## SandraMJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Bumping this with some new art! Also, I made a new twitter account exclusively devoted to this, so, check it out if you feel like it!


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 11, 2017)

These are all fabulous! *V* I'm definitely a fan, can't wait to see more!


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 11, 2017)

Probably one of the things I'm trying to practice, muscles. I have a weakspot for mainly men, so I approve your artwork 100%, pal. Keep up the great work!


----------



## SandraMJ (Mar 11, 2017)

LuxerHusku said:


> Probably one of the things I'm trying to practice, muscles. I have a weakspot for mainly men, so I approve your artwork 100%, pal. Keep up the great work!


Practising anatomy via drawing muscular people is a really amusing way to learn, haha! I recommend checking bodybuilding anatomy charts and just generally looking at real people to get a sense of how muscles work :3


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 11, 2017)

SandraMJ said:


> Practising anatomy via drawing muscular people is a really amusing way to learn, haha! I recommend checking bodybuilding anatomy charts and just generally looking at real people to get a sense of how muscles work :3


Studying as much as I can, pal. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## SandraMJ (Mar 11, 2017)

For those who were in for the backgrounds, here's some new, beefcake free concept art:


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 11, 2017)

*when you have no money* T.T


----------



## SandraMJ (Mar 11, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> *when you have no money* T.T


There there ;w;


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 11, 2017)

I would trade but I lack skill


----------

